

Lies, Damned Lies, and the  Telegraph (2013) - Khelavaster
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/09/lies-damned-lies-and-the-telegraph/

======
coldcode
Nothings changed much today, other than the speed of the bits, we still wind
up with great quantities of random crap among which is sprinkled a few specks
of truth.

